# Has anyone used Tums?



## Jbaker4605 (Jul 20, 2011)

My 5 month old Female GSD still has extremly floppy ears. They have never come up, so to say I'm concerned is an understatement. I've tried gluing and taping but both ways just made me feel bad. I've read that dogs can have Tums in moderation, but was curious if anyone has used this method to help with their ears?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

never heard of it. Your pup is 5 months old. Still teething. Give your pup plenty of SAFE things to chew on. You can also add cottage cheese into his/her meals to provide additional calcium. There is also the very real possibility that your pup is a late bloomer and has HEAVY ears. happens more than you might think.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would not give Tums. Have you read the threads about how too much calcium in a puppy's diet can cause joint problems?


----------



## Jbaker4605 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks! I've been giving her cottage cheese and yogurt, switching em up each day. I have about every kind of chew toy laying around my house and her favorite is a piece of deer antler. She does have huge ears and they definitly feel soft. I hope you're right and she's just a late bloomer cause I'm getting tired of worrying about her ears.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A high quality puppy food would be better. What is she eating now?
And yes...I'd take a floppy eared dog with healthy bones over a dog whose physique was ruined by excessive calcium and had straight ears


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Try some Solid Gold Seameal. One of my breeders recommends anytime ears aren't up by 5 months. As mentioned, lots of chewing will help as well.


----------



## Jbaker4605 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree, if it is going to harm her, it's not even close to worth it. I just recently switched her food from a large breed puppy food to Costco's Premium Adult Lamb and Rice food.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

there's a million other sources of calcium that are better for you and your dog than TUMS. FYI, Ca needs acidity to be absorbed. Decreasing the acidity of your stomach contents can decrease the amount of Ca absorbed in the intestines.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Costco's Kirkland is a good brand...I am thinking chew toys (stuffed kongs, etc) would help, and supplement with the things mentioned above, you also may want to add some salmon oil in the food, for her coat and which may help build the cartilage in her ears.


----------



## Jbaker4605 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Raw knuckle bones as well are excellent for them using their jaw muscles. They sell them at the grocery store in the meat dept.


----------



## ttravis (Apr 24, 2013)

The only GOOD dog food is grain free and meat based. Most store brands are lacking and just add fat and extra weight to the dogs diet. Part of your problem could be the diet. If you are feeding a good grainfree meat based food, your dog would probably be getting enough calcium needed. I do add cottage cheese and yogurt into my pups diet, but honestly the last pup I raised up I didn't do this and he has heavy big ears, but I was feeding him a good food. I know this post is old, but just like I came across it someone else will too. So, I just registered and set up an account so I can add this information onto the post. I feed Canine Caviar or Taste of the Wild (lower end of cost for this kind of food) and order through chewy.com. Most people think these foods are expensive at first glance, but keep this in mind.....when you buy the good food that I mentioned you feed A LOT LESS!!! so your food last longer, and stretched the dollar. It actually ends up balancing out to be the same cost in most cases for me. For example, a cheaper food I would need to feed 5 cups for my GSD (or more depending on activity). But, with the good food, your giving your dog more nutrients and what they need with less food cause there are no fillers, so you feed your GSD 2-3 cups. See what I mean, a big difference!!!! PLUS, their skin and body is overall MUCH healthier and so less vet visits!!! Again, a savings. Much happier dog too.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

I give the regular tums to my eb for tear stains but never heard of it for ears.. Worth a shot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

